# LA Galaxy 2003 Pilot Tryouts



## Footy08 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 21, 2018)

They probably should have mentioned DPL somewhere on this flyer.


----------



## jpeter (May 22, 2018)

Is LA Galaxy South Bay running this?

Will the fees be - $3,000 like the other DPL teams that Galaxy South Bay run & manage?


----------



## outside! (May 22, 2018)

LA Galaxy and LA Galaxy South Bay are two different clubs. LA Galaxy practices in Carson (on field #7 at the Stub Hub center, across the parking lot from the Velodrome). LA Galaxy South Bay practices in Torrance.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (May 22, 2018)

outside! said:


> LA Galaxy and LA Galaxy South Bay are two different clubs. LA Galaxy practices in Carson (on field #7 at the Stub Hub center, across the parking lot from the Velodrome). LA Galaxy South Bay practices in Torrance.


Different Clubs but same coaches? Who's coaching this team?


----------



## jpeter (May 22, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Different Clubs but same coaches? Who's coaching this team?


Yes and that's why I asked who is really running this?  The practice locations overlap for the two also.

Galaxy South Bay is a pay for play club, and the academy is not.  If there are fees for this team please let us know what they are?

Will the south bay affiliate be registering the team with Cal South and collecting the fees like they did this season for the dpl teams?


----------



## Overtime (May 22, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yes and that's why I asked who is really running this?  The practice locations overlap for the two also.
> 
> Galaxy South Bay is a pay for play club, and the academy is not.  If there are fees for this team please let us know what they are?
> 
> Will the south bay affiliate be registering the team with Cal South and collecting the fees like they did this season for the dpl teams?


This is a LAGSB run team with an LAGSB coach.  Full fees and registered with Cal south.  Not part of the DA.


----------



## Soccer Happy (May 24, 2018)

outside! said:


> LA Galaxy and LA Galaxy South Bay are two different clubs. LA Galaxy practices in Carson (on field #7 at the Stub Hub center, across the parking lot from the Velodrome). LA Galaxy South Bay practices in Torrance.


Some LAGSB teams also practice at StubHub on field #5.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 25, 2018)

Soccer Happy said:


> Some LAGSB teams also practice at StubHub on field #5.


Roughly 7-8 LAGSB teams train there.


----------



## Footy08 (Jun 4, 2018)

Reminder that 2003 Pilot tryouts are tonight! 
6-7:30pm. Make sure to register before attending.


----------



## Soccermom2 (Jun 5, 2018)

I wonder how most of the 03 Galaxy DA parents feel about the fact that the pilot coach is already sending recruiting emails to players and inviting them to tryouts. When most parents from that team had not been told who the Pilot coach was going to be.


----------



## Josep (Jun 5, 2018)

Most parents should know if their kid has pulled their weight this season.  Club soccer is a business and this is no different than any other year or club.  

Clubs are picking up players Long before the current players know.  But you can bet the team’s superstars know.


----------



## Fact (Jun 5, 2018)

Josep said:


> Most parents should know if their kid has pulled their weight this season.  Club soccer is a business and this is no different than any other year or club.
> 
> Clubs are picking up players Long before the current players know.  But you can bet the team’s superstars know.


Ok Bryan


----------



## SoccerLife75 (Jun 8, 2018)

What was the turn out for this.  Are pilot teams going to have existing Academy Players? Sounds like a few are opting to go ECNL so they can play HS instead of the Pilot.


----------



## Soccer Happy (Jul 4, 2018)

Heard there was not a big turn out for this tryout.  From what I've read, the 03 Pilot team was developed for current 03 DA players to have a place to go if there isn't room for them on their clubs 02/03 team for 2018/19.  This way they aren't lost in the shuffle for the year and can return to DA when the age group changes to 03/04 in 2019/20.  I wonder how many clubs are creating a pilot team just to have one with no real existing 03 DA players?


----------

